# What Snake is this?



## sezza (Jan 15, 2013)

Can anyone tell me what snake this is? My Uncle (in Ipswich, QLD) was bitten by it a few days ago - went to the hospital and all is ok, but they arent sure on what the snake is. I thought it was a Tree Snake but I dont think he believes that. So any other ideas? Ths is the only photo I was given.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jan 15, 2013)

Common tree snake..


----------



## sezza (Jan 15, 2013)

thank you


----------



## Venomous1111 (Jan 15, 2013)

sezza said:


> thank you



No probz


----------



## Gruni (Jan 15, 2013)

I thought Common Tree Snake, the yellow lower colouring contrasting the olive on top of the head and you can just make out the banding on the body. The slender tail draped over his wrist was the clincher. They really are beautiful snakes and always look so elegant.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 16, 2013)

It is a Common Tree Snake (_Dendrelaphis punctulatus_) - entirely harmless. In addition to what *Gruni* mentioned,they also have a particularly large eye and a flattish head that is only slighltly wider than the neck. 

Blue


----------



## Gruni (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks Blue, I tried to just point out the indicators that were really clear in the pic but it was late last night and I was a bit tired and didn't think of the head shape and I didn't realise about the eye size. I think this pic that was taken by one of the members when I first joined the site is great for seeing all the identifiers.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Gruni*,
I was struggling to find useful ID features that you had not covered. Lol.

Blue

PS.That is a beautiful looking specimen in the photo.


----------

